# Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!



## Bubbel2000 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

was gehört in einen Raubfischthread? Natürlich, METERHECHTE. Und ich will wissen, wieviele es bei euch dieses Jahr werden! Mir egal, ob ihr zum Bodden fahrt oder nicht, ob ihr sie auf Frolic fangt oder auf Gummi. 

Wieviele Meterhechte fangt ihr 2007?

Ab geht's..
:m


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Mir fehlt da die Option: 0


----------



## arno (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Mir hat leider noch niemand einen zu geworfen! 
Aber Kontakt hatte ich schon mal mit solch einem Monster, zwei Mal sogar!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Da ich letztes Jahr zwei Hechte über einen Meter hatte(118cm und 101cm) sowie mehre zwischen 90 cm und 98 cm.
Tippe ich dieses Jahr einfach mal auf drei.:m


----------



## fantazia (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

die option 0 fehlt|supergrihabe es erst einmal geschafft den meter zu knacken.
aber man weiss ja nie.werde auf jeden fall nich zu wenig angeln dies jahr.


----------



## Ronen (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

ich hoffe, glaube und wünsche mir...den ersten Meter meines Lebens! Egal wann, wie und wo!


----------



## Isfandiar (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

also, wenn ich sehr viel glück habe, fange ich dieses jahr 2 hechte....und zusammen haben sie vielleicht einen meter...ich hab option 1 gewählt  :vik:


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die Option "0"



Mir auch...#c


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

hab ich mir auch grad gedacht mit der fehlenden " 0 " ... :m


----------



## Angelschreiner (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Habe noch nie einen meter Hecht gefangen.Bei 97cm war schluß.Aber dieses Jahr ist er fällig!

Gruß Angelschreiner


----------



## Schnyder (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ein Meterhecht..........da kriege ich ja Angst wenn ich so einen an der Angel hab|rolleyes,hatte noch nicht das Glück gehabt!
Mein größter hatte nur 75cm.Naja wenn ich mal ehrlich sein will,möchte ich lieber einen Zander oder einen "Meter" Barsch(2Stück) fangen als ein Meterhecht an unserem See.#6
Aber wenn ich solch ein Monster trotzdem fangen sollte,so soll es geschehen

Gruß


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich möchte einen in meinen heimischen Gewässern fangen, das habe ich mir als festes Ziel gesetzt. Letztes Jahr bin ich mit 96 und 98 cm aus der Saale leider zwei Mal knapp gescheitert.
Mindestens eine Boddentour hab ich auch geplant, da könnte ja auch noch ein weiterer hinzukommen.
Bin aber realtistisch geblieben und hab auf 1 getippt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

will ja nicht ausverschämt sein...aber 1er ist bestimmt drinn


----------



## NorbertF (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

3 mindestens, man muss ja Träume haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch grad gedacht mit der fehlenden " 0 " ... :m


:q fahr einfach dahin worüber wir schon gesprochen haben.die mefos haben jetzt zeit.|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hi!
Habe letztes Jahr auch nur einen gekriegt. Habe aber über 3 Stck. getippt. weil ich dieses Jahr einen in meinem Hausgewässer fangen will. Ausserdem habe ich noch eine Woche geplant am Plöner See oder Müritz weiss ich noch nicht genau welchen See, ausserdem  2 Boddentouren für Herbst.
Mir gehts immer so, dass ich die Fische fange die ich nicht will. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich bestimmt so 200 Stunden auf Hechte geangelt. Was habe ich gefangen? Nen paar mittlere Hechte und 3 starke Zander. Die sind zwar schön in der Küche aber zum angeln nix für mich.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## prinz1980 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

also ich wäre froh wenn es 1 würde, es wäre mein erster meter hecht.....lach


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Bin auch schon seit Jahren auf der Jagd nach dem ersten HECHT-Meter...! Bisher aber Fehlanzeige,bei 90cm war leider Schluss...! Ist bei uns in den Vereinsgewässern aber auch sauschwer,weil da so gut wie keine in der Größe drin sind...! 

Werde jetzt aber einfach mal auf 1 Tippen, weil ich endlich ausgelernt habe und es daher dieses Jahr finanziell vllt endlich mal schaff, Bekannte meiner Mutter in Schweden zu besuchen...! Auserdem werde ich es wohl zusätzlich auch mal an für mich neuen Gewässern probiern...! 

Petri an alle, die genau wie ich noch immer auf der Jagd nach dem Hecht-Meter sind...!

Und natürlich auch an alle, die das schon lang geschafft haben und einfach nurnoch den PERSONAL-BEST jagen...!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

also ich fahre dieses jahr auch mal wieder an den bodden. is alles möglich, 1 meterhecht, vielleicht aber auch weitaus mehr...lasse mich überraschen, aber einen will ich mindestens mal haben, am liebsten aus einem anderen gewässer als den bodden. aber notfalls nehme ich eben nen boddenmeter :q


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Dieses Jahr zweimal Bodden, Irland und Schweden.:vik:
Wenn da nicht mindestens einer kommt, dann gute Nacht Marie.|uhoh:


----------



## MobyDicky (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 3 mindestens, man muss ja Träume haben


 
|kopfkrat  mein Traum liegt da erstmal bei einem, bin bis jetzt immer am ganzen Meter vorbei geschrammt :c


----------



## Shadrap (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Dieses Jahr sind wieder zwei Wochen Schweden geplant, wohin ist noch offen. Vielleicht ist ja wieder ein Meterkrokodil drin. Mit einem 99er bin ich aber auch zufrieden. Am liebsten würde ich aber mal einen richtig kapitalen Barsch um die 2 kg fangen.


----------



## wirbel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

was ist ein " HECHT" ? spaß, ich will auch ein . nein , ich will drei. :q


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

mir sind letztes jahr zwei monster beim drill ausgeschlitzt ....den einen konnt ich sogar noch sehen...wow....^^!

Also ich geh mal ganz optimistisch an die sache ran^^ mehr als drei naturlüch xD


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Mehr als 3. Werde beim Hechtangeln dieses Jahr auf Großköder setzen. Entweder oder, keine gezielte Gurkenangelei.
Mal sehen obs was bringt. Und zwar eine Saison lang, nicht nur ein paar Würfe.


----------



## klee (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Birger schrieb:


> Mehr als 3. Werde beim Hechtangeln dieses Jahr auf Großköder setzen. Entweder oder, keine gezielte Gurkenangelei.
> Mal sehen obs was bringt. Und zwar eine Saison lang, nicht nur ein paar Würfe.



Hi Birger,

gewust wan die großen Köder zum einsatz kommen.Nicht immer ist groß besser#h


----------



## Ketama (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hallo Leute,
da ich dieses Jahr wieder nach Schweden (3 Wochen)
an den Hummeln und in die Schären fahre.
Hab ich mal die 2 an geklickt:q:q:q

Wenns mehr werden sollten dann, werdet Ihr als erste davon
erfahren|bla:!

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## erich17 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich hab ja Anfang des Jahres das Maul ziemlich voll genommen und hab hier versprochen, daß ich dieses Jahr einen fange mit über 1,20m !!!!!!!!

Von meinen bisher 10 Meterhechten (in 40 Jahren) haben diese Marke erst 2 erreicht. Der letzte hiervon liegt über 5 Jahre zurück. 2006 konnte ich 2 über 100 fangen, also bleibe ich dabei - heuer wirds EINER - aber der MUSS über 120 haben !!!!!  

Erich17


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da ich letztes Jahr zwei Hechte über einen Meter hatte(118cm und 101cm) sowie mehre zwischen 90 cm und 98 cm.
> Tippe ich dieses Jahr einfach mal auf drei.:m


 
Hier ist der erste 102 cm


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich sollte diese beiden Angler fragen die aber nicht hier im Board angemeldet sind, ich sie wegen der Veröffentlichung nicht fragen konnte und deshalb von mir unkenntlich gemacht sind.( Beide Hechte wurden übrigens wieder eingesetzt!)

http://img129.*ih.us/img129/5405/kopievonwernerwj9.jpg

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/7902/kopievonbjrn1en3.jpg

Gruß Dieter, der Keinhechtangler#c


----------



## xxcruiserxx (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

ich hatte auch schon einen kontakt, bloß der war von der merkwürdigen art, also:
Nachdem ich den ganzen tag erfolglos mit jerks an meinem see geworfen hatte, wollte ich in den abendstunden noch ein bbisschen mit matchrute angeln, als ich meine montage das erste mal reinholen wollte und sie schon kurz vorm ufer war, attakierte plötzlich ein riesiger hecht meine pose, er sprang und kappte meine hauptschnur. ich schätze den ehcht auf 1,10 m. ich ahb mich sooo geärgert


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Mein Ziel ist es, einen an meinen Hausgewässer zu fangen.


----------



## nordman (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

mehr als drei, und schon durch damit.


----------



## Mendener (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich hoffe einen, wäre mein erster METER am Stück :q


----------



## PulheimerHecht (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Bisherher hat es noch nicht geklappt mit dem Meter Hecht, aber ein 92 war schonmal drin 

3 Würfe nach dem 92er hatte ich ein Monster dran... Ich sah ihn einmal ganz kurz! Wenn ich das mal ganz objektiv sagen kann würd ich sagen der hatte 120 cm xD |kopfkrat

Aber ich denke mal den Meter hatte der auf jeden Fall .. 

Naja irgendwann wirds schon so weit sein 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gorcky (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Bei mir hat es bis jetzt leider auch noch nicht sollen sein,aber meinebisherige Bestmarke von 92 cm werde ich dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit mit 2 Meterhechten knacken können! Ich denk halt eben positiv!:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da die Option: 0




und mir die mit 27 .... :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hier ist dann der 2. in 2007.
111 cm.
Noch einen, und ich habe men Tip erfüllt.
Sollte zu schaffen sein :q


----------



## lemure muik (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

huhu ..

ich tippe mal auf 1nen. wäre dann mein erster. denn die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

) de muik


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Gesehen hab ich schon welche dieses jahr, auch welche die an der Angel hingen (nicht an meiner, auch nicht gelandet wurden).
Da könnte es vielleicht ja noch klappen.......


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Einen hebe ich mir für Schweden (Durchreiseland für meinen Norwegenurlaub :q) auf,

den anderen hole ich mir in meinem Hausgewässer (weiß, wo er steht, sehe ihn und er mich, aber noch wollen wir uns nicht persönlich begegnen ) :k


----------



## Allroundtalent (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

ich hoffe mal auf einen im sommer urlaub in schweden am immeln!!!​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

So, hier ist dann mein dritter dieses Jahr (108 cm).





Ich habe dann somit meinen Tip erfüllt.
(Vieleicht war ich ja zu bescheiden, das Jahr ist noch Jung).
Was ist denn mit Euch anderen Tippern?|rolleyes


----------



## Gorcky (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So, hier ist dann mein dritter dieses Jahr (108 cm).
> 
> Ich habe dann somit meinen Tip erfüllt.
> (Vieleicht war ich ja zu bescheiden, das Jahr ist noch Jung).
> Was ist denn mit Euch anderen Tippern?|rolleyes


 
Also ich bin noch weit davon entfernt!!!|gr:


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Euch anderen Tippern?|rolleyes



äh *hust* ich bin noch beim warmfischen! öh genau


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

hmmm... eigentlich wollte ich diesen Herbst evtl. auch mal ne Großhechtaktion starten. Aber im Moment tendiere ich eher zu ner Woche "Zanderurlaub"....  

Kommt also drauf an was ich im Herbst mache


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> äh *hust* ich bin noch beim warmfischen! öh genau


Habe ich auch getan|supergri
Hier ist Nr. 4  (106 cm)





Nr. 5 (101cm)





Nr. 6 (103 cm)





und Nr. 7 (104 cm)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

...und Nr 8 (100cm)


----------



## NorbertF (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich glaub ich spinn 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so muss das sein!


----------



## alaska (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hallo Tommi-mein lieber Schwan.Wo ziehst Du solche Brocken raus? Sind das alles Holländer.
Meinen Respekt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



alaska schrieb:


> Sind das alles Holländer.


Jau, sind alles Holländer.
Und alle schwimmen auch wieder, Ihr könnt sie also alle nochmal fangen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> oder sind die aus dem Bodden oder gar aus Schweden?


 

Ne, die sind aus Holland.


----------



## zanderzahn (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

...bis jetzt hat der meterhecht noch nicht an meiner rute geklingelt...:c

der größte war 93 cm... und das mitten in der nacht auf einen kleinen fetzen (wollte auf zander anglen)...

@Tommi-Engel  in dem gewässer möcht ich auch gern mal auf "meterkrokodile" gehen, da scheint ja doch einiges zu gehen...#h

...in unseren hausgewässern ist son "meter" schon ne sensation...


----------



## Case (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Petri zu Deinen Hechten @ Tommi,#6

Darf gar nicht dran denken was da so unter dem Meter gefangen wurde.

Für meinen Fall glaub ich nicht dass ich dieses Jahr 'nen Meter fang. 

Case


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Case schrieb:


> Petri zu Deinen Hechten @ Tommi,#6
> 
> Darf gar nicht dran denken was da so unter dem Meter gefangen wurde.


Danke, #h
die anderen Fänge findest Du auf meiner Homepage....|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Tommi
> Braucht man da einen Ortskundigen oder kann man da die guten Einstände auch ohne finden?
> Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


Brauchst Du unbedingt.
Die meisten Angler fahren ziemlich deprimiert wieder nach Hause.
Man kann es auch auch nicht mit dem Bodden vergleichen, wo jeder seinen Meter fängt.
Ich habe drei Jahre gebraucht,um den Dreh rauszukriegen.
Ausserdem ist dort auch nicht jeder Hecht über einen Meter.
Von meinen 30 Hechten dieses Jahr, waren gerade 8 Stück über einen Meter.


----------



## NorbertF (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



> Von meinen 30 Hechten dieses Jahr, waren gerade 8 Stück über einen Meter.



Das ist doch ne Super Quote! Die 30 hab ich wohl auch mittlerweile, aber keinen über 80 :/


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Habe dieses kahr schon einen deshalb habe ich option 2 gewählt weil ich glaube das ich noche inen bekomme !!!
Guss NRW !!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na da sollte ich nächstes Jahr wohl meinen Angelurlaub mal nach Holland verlegen


Dann bring aber auf jeden Fall ein Boot mit, ohne bist du ziemlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Gibts denn da keine Boote zum ausleihen?


Je nachdem wo Du hinfährst. Bei uns gibt es ein Bootsverleih. Aber was für Boote der da hat, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Wizard2 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

naja ich hoffe das ich noch min den 2.  diese jahr fange


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich hoffe doch mal stark GAR KEINE.

Schmecken mir nicht, die Dinger.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal stark GAR KEINE.
> 
> Schmecken mir nicht, die Dinger.


Mir auch nicht, das macht aber gar nichts....
In Holland ist c+r für Hechte fast überall (seit diesem Jahr auch auch an "meinem" Gewässer) gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In Holland ist c+r für Hechte fast überall (seit diesem Jahr auch auch an "meinem" Gewässer) gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.



Mir käme es zwar nicht so vor, daß die Holländer unter akuter Hechtknappheit leiden und dieser Fisch unbedingt dort geschützt werden muss, aber die werden wohl ihre Gründe haben... (?)

Aber das Kriterium "keine Hechte" kommt mir persönlich bei der Auswahl der Angelstelle sehr gelegen. Und wenn doch mal einer drangeht und die Schnur nicht durchbeisst wird er auch freigelassen.


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mir käme es zwar nicht so vor, daß die Holländer unter akuter Hechtknappheit leiden und dieser Fisch unbedingt dort geschützt werden muss, aber die werden wohl ihre Gründe haben... (?)



Ja haben sie. Sie möchten gerne dass es so bleibt. Haben ja gesehen (bei uns) was andernfalls passiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mir käme es zwar nicht so vor, daß die Holländer unter akuter Hechtknappheit leiden und dieser Fisch unbedingt dort geschützt werden muss, aber die werden wohl ihre Gründe haben... (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> und werd versuchen wenigstens einen aus meinem Traum zu fangen|supergri.


Viel Glück dabei#h


----------



## AK_894 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Bei mir waren es immer nur knapp vor der Metermacke 97cm 92cm 90cm usw. aber für den Meterhecht hat es noch nicht gereicht. Kommt aber noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Kommt aber noch dieses Jahr.


Sollte zu schaffen sein....#h


----------



## Maik (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

und ich sag mal einer den hab ich nämlich schon erwicht siehe benutzerbild :mach tommi #r


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Maik schrieb:


> und ich sag mal einer den hab ich nämlich


Na geht doch 
und ich dachte schon, ich bin hier der einzigste, der hier seine Fänge postet.....|rolleyes


----------



## Maik (7. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Na geht doch
> und ich dachte schon, ich bin hier der einzigste, der hier seine Fänge postet.....|rolleyes


 
ach ja ich sollte das maß auch dabei schreiben genau 104cm:l das gewicht weiss ich nicht durfte schnell wieder schwimmen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

So, hier wäre dann Nr. 9
(105 cm)





und Nr.10 
(107 cm)


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Nicht schlecht!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hier ist dann auch Nr. 11
101 cm




und Nr 12
105 cm


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

oh man ads wird ja langsam langweilig lol...

Hab noch keinen meterhecht gefangen...trau mich nicht^^

MfG Aliman


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> oh man ads wird ja langsam langweilig lol...
> 
> Hab noch keinen meterhecht gefangen...trau mich nicht^^
> 
> MfG Aliman


 
Sorry, ich wollte Dich nicht langweilen....:c


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (26. August 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

neee  quatsch is kein problem mensch^^....

sind echt schöne Tiere, und schön anzusehen...mehr mehr mehr


MfG Aliman


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Und hier wäre dann Nr. 13 / 2007




104 cm


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

hab erst einen in meinem ganzen leben^^
lol!


----------



## Gorcky (10. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Leck´mich anne Füße,hast aber einen Lauf dieses Jahr,was???|supergri 
Petri!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Nr 14 / 2007





Hecht 112 cm


----------



## Living Dead (16. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

is ja bodden mäßig! krass!#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Living Dead schrieb:


> is ja bodden mäßig! krass!#h


 
Vom Bodden sind die aber nicht....#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Gestern gefangen?

Dickes Petri, was Du ja wohl hattest! #6


----------



## NorbertF (16. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

na Mahlzeit, du langst echt hin, der absolute Wahnsinn! Da kanns einer, Glückwunsch!


----------



## sevone (17. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

warumm kann man denn nicht abstimmen, dass man gar keinen meterhecht fängt?


----------



## Dieter1952 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

_Veluwe Meer? Ist schon toll was Du da fängst, Thomas.#6 _


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*





Nr 15 /2007


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Echt Respekt!
Fahre schon seit Jahren an die Bodden, Müritz, Plön usw.
Aber sone Strecke, noch nicht mal annähernd gehabt.

Wann machst du Guiding?


----------



## Living Dead (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich kanns nicht mit ansehen! Ich hab schon sooo viele Hechte gefangen und noch nie den Meter...|kopfkrat

Auf jeden Fall dickes Petrie = )


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

aaalter schwede....Tommi du gehst aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaahaaahaaaaab!!!!

Ich glaub ich muss da demnächst mal hinstarten, und mich an deinen Außenborder hängen

dickes petri auch von mir!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wann machst du Guiding?


 
Habe ich wirklich schon mal drüber nachgedacht.|kopfkrat
Aber ich kann mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden Geld fürs Angeln zu nehmen....#d
Es soll ein Hobby bleiben -zwar mein Lebensinhalt-, aber ein Hobby.:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tobacco schrieb:


> sag mal gibt es dort wo du fischst überhaupt Hechte unter nen Meter? Das ist ja Gigantisch


Jede Menge...
Letzte Woche war von 13 Hechten nur einer über ein Meter dabei...
War schon mal besser:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

das ist echt krass


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Fast 40 Jahre angeln,hunderte Hechte und erst 2x übern Meter (1,04/1,18)
Ich glaub es waren die falschen Gewässer
Hochachtung Tommi

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Super Tommi, du legst wirklich ne beeindruckende Saison hin, weiter so#6
Da sieht man auch eindrucksvoll, was möglich ist wenn kein Entnahmedruck vorhanden ist.....ich liebe Holland:l
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Carro (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Moin moin
In unserem kleinen See waren es seit Mai schon zwei mit 115und120(18und20Pfund)und ca.23 von 65-90cm.
gruß aus Ostholstein


----------



## zanderzone (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Lieber wär mir nen METER Zander als ein Hecht|supergri


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Lieber wär mir nen METER Zander als ein Hecht|supergri


Wenn es mit dem 130+ Hecht in diesem Leben nix mehr wird, wäre der 100er Zander sichlich ein adäquater Ersatz:vik:
Ich werd von Beiden fleissig weiterträumen:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Justhon (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Wie gesagt, die Abstimmungsmöglichkeit
 "0" fehlt mir...vielleicht gibts ja 2008 was, wenn ich mich anstrenge


MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Nr. 16 /2007





110 cm


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Hab mir gerade die ganzen Fotos noch mal angeguckt. Sabber!


----------



## Stetten (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Ich würde mich auch dazu bereit erklären wenigstens einen mal wieder zu bekommen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tobacco schrieb:


> Seit 1 Monat keinen Meter mehr vermeldet?;+ Mensch Leute, das schleift aber


 

Sorry,meine Sasion ist vorbei....:c

Jezt seid Ihr dran....:m


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

@Tommi
War wirklich der Hammer, vielen Dank für die ganzen Fotos!
Bei mir wars erst einer 112 cm aus Plön.
Boddentouren, eine ist flachgefallen wg. Umzugsrenovierungsstress. Die zweite verschoben auf Anfang Jan. 2008. Fürchte das wars bei mir für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tommi
> War wirklich der Hammer, vielen Dank für die ganzen Fotos!


 
Gern geschehen....:m
Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr kann ich Euch auch wieder jede Mege solcher Fotos zeigen....|rolleyes

Und es wäre natürlich auch klasse, wenn ich von Euch auch mal welche sehe...|supergri


----------



## bike44rot (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Gegen die Langweile - gefangen im Oktober






Grüße Thomas


----------



## bike44rot (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

und noch einer ebenfalls im Oktober gefangen.






Leider ist auch für mich die Saison beendet.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Thomas


----------



## davis (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Geile Fische, dickes Petri an die Fänger!

Bei mir wirds nun langsam eng für dieses Jahr...hab dieses Jahr 2 Meter+ fische am Haken gehabt und beide im Drill verloren! Also siehts schlecht aus für 2007...aber alle guten Dinge sind 3!:q Alos vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Chance!|kopfkrat

greetz


----------



## Schuschek (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



davis schrieb:


> Geile Fische, dickes Petri an die Fänger!
> 
> Bei mir wirds nun langsam eng für dieses Jahr...hab dieses Jahr 2 Meter+ fische am Haken gehabt und beide im Drill verloren! Also siehts schlecht aus für 2007...aber alle guten Dinge sind 3!:q Alos vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Chance!|kopfkrat
> 
> greetz


 
Ich hatte definitiv einen am Haken und der zweite war vielleicht grenzwertig. Aber Tommis Hechte waren ja echt der Hammer.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



bike44rot schrieb:


> und noch einer ebenfalls im Oktober gefangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

petri zu den oktober räubern...
wenn das mal nicht mit mario auf´m strelasund war 
habe dort auch neun hechte in 2 tagen fangen können, 2 meter waren auch dabei  und ne woche davor nen 110ér aus´m plöner see...

und das ganze bei insgesammt 4 tagen auf den freund esox  
das war ein echt guter lauf...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Dickes Petri zu den Oktober Hechten...#6


----------



## bike44rot (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

... von unserer Januar-Tour an den Strelasund






Grüße Thomas

@mirco: Mario musste leider an Land bleiben. Ist aber schwer in Ordnung.

@Tommi: Danke für die Glückwünsche. Deine Fänge sind aber nicht zu toppen.


----------



## bike44rot (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

... und der zweite aus dem Januar 







Grüße Thomas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



bike44rot schrieb:


> ... von unserer Januar-Tour an den Strelasund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ach so, ihr hattet eins von den leihbooten, oder wie??
jau, mario ist ein echt netter zeitgenosse und hat richtig plan von der materie
wir waren direkt nach euch dort, kannst dir die pics ja mal auf seiner site angucken unter berichte...
wir sind die ROTE ARMADA!!!
werden im februar wohl nochmal mit guido auf´n bodden 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Fugo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler fahren ziemlich deprimiert wieder nach Hause. Man kann es auch auch nicht mit dem Bodden vergleichen, wo jeder seinen Meter fängt....



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Sehr viele Angler fahren mit riesen Erwartungen hoch nach Rügen und kommen mit langen Gesichter wieder. Ohne Guide kann es bei den ersten Ausfahrten gut passieren, gänzlich leer auszugehen!


----------



## bike44rot (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fugo schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Sehr viele Angler fahren mit riesen Erwartungen hoch nach Rügen und kommen mit langen Gesichter wieder. Ohne Guide kann es bei den ersten Ausfahrten gut passieren, gänzlich leer auszugehen!



Kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ein Guide und eine tolle Homepage des Unternehmens helfen nicht immer. Drei Versuche mit einem bekannten Unternehmen, zur besten Raubfischzeit, am Greifswalder blieben ohne vernünftigen Fisch. 

Viel wichtiger ist es, sich selbst umfangreich über das Zielgebiet zu informieren und den Austausch mit andern Anglern zu suchen. Ein Echolot und Übung im Umgang ist ebenfalls Pflicht.

Und abschließend ist mir der selbst gesuchte Fisch lieber als das AI-Angebot vieler Guidingunternehmen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Fugo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Bin 100%ig bei Dir, bike! Selbst ist der Mann! Ich wollte im Kontext nur wiedergeben, das einem dort oben der Meter nicht ins Boot springt, und die meisten große Fische dennoch durch die Kenntnisse der Guides gefangen werden, ohne die der Gelegenheitsboddenangler nie an solche Fische gekommen wäre. Natürlich ist so'n Guide auch keine Garantie, das ist klar!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Fugo schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Sehr viele Angler fahren mit riesen Erwartungen hoch nach Rügen und kommen mit langen Gesichter wieder. Ohne Guide kann es bei den ersten Ausfahrten gut passieren, gänzlich leer auszugehen!


 
Sorry, ich wollte den Bodden nicht schlecht machen.
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das "mein" Gewässer keine Garantie für Meterhechte ist.
Ich kenne andere Angler, die bei uns das ganze Jahr über keinen Meter gefangen haben, obwohl sie auch regelmässig geangelt haben.


----------



## Fugo (21. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Das deckt sich! Man muss schon wissen Wann, Wie und Wo!


----------



## jerkfreak (22. November 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Dickes Petri an Tommi! Echt geile Fische und geile Pics...!

Ich hatte meine Chance dieses Jahr leider schon 2 mal und hab sie beidemale kläglich versaut, sprich ab war der Meter...! *heul*

Den personal konnte ich immerhin erst auf 93cm und vor kurzem nochmal n bischen auf "keine Ahnung wieviel" verbessern...! Der Meter wars nicht, dachte der Fisch wäre kleiner und hab ihn released ohne zu messen/wiegen und zu knipsen. Als ich dann 10min später noch einen Fang, den n Kumpel, der gerade dazu kommt unbedingt messen will und der 88cm lang ist krieg ich fast des Kotzen, weil der erste Fisch doch gute 10cm länger war...! *heul* Aber gut, den Meter hatte er, sag ich ez einfach mal, net!!!

Heute konnte ich mal wieder nen 90er (der dritte dieses Jahr) verbuchen, aber langsam wirds mit meiner Schätzung, dieses Jahr endlich den ersten Meter zu fangen, echt eng!!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

hier mal ein schöner fisch aus SCHLESWIG HOLSTEIN!!!
111cm

grüße

mirco


----------



## bike44rot (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*

Dickes Petri aus dem Allgäu!!!

Thomas


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> hier mal ein schöner fisch aus SCHLESWIG HOLSTEIN!!!
> 111cm
> 
> grüße
> ...


 
Sauber #6

Dickes Petri....#6


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meterhechte??? Kiloweise!!!*



Isfandiar schrieb:


> also, wenn ich sehr viel glück habe, fange ich dieses jahr 2 hechte....und zusammen haben sie vielleicht einen meter...ich hab option 1 gewählt  :vik:






schönes tier petri heil !!!!


wenn ich das so bedenke dann habe ich dieses jahr sogar mit 6 hechten ein meter gehabt:v wir hatten nur kleine Flitzer rumschwimmen.weil bei uns alles vor den kopf gehauen wird was einmal hängt.#d


Ich habe auch 1 gewählt weil ich bis jetzt erst einen hab.


----------

